# How would you cook this crab cake?



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2008)

I have an idea of a crab cake variation but can't figure out how to cook it without destroying the presentation.

Basically it would be a crab cake with a ring mold of fingerling potato scales.  

I was thinking about pan basting with some hot evoo/butter combo.

Any ideas?


----------



## Chef Mark (Apr 18, 2008)

sounds like a challenge-a good one...Are you going to finish it ring-moled in the oven?


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 18, 2008)

could you bake it first just a little in a english muffin mold to set the potatoes, then fry?
or maybe the other way around?

cleaned out tuna cans work too, take the bottom part off.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2008)

I wanted to cook it with the potatoes on so it kind of melds together.  I mean, I don't want it to look like I slapped some potato slices on the side of a crab cake.

I would like the top and sides to be browned just a tad.

Suzie, you mean to place a ring of potato inside say a tuna can, bake for a bit, then put the crab mixture inside?

Do you think it would get messed up trying to remove the can?


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 18, 2008)

yep that was my thought anyway. 
maybe spray some pam in there, get the potatoes to stay on the sides with foil or parchment.... then the parchment can be made smaller to get the tater out easily?


----------



## GB (Apr 18, 2008)

Butter the inside of the can real well and be careful removing it and you should be fine.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I have an idea of a crab cake variation but can't figure out how to cook it without destroying the presentation.
> 
> Basically it would be a crab cake with a ring mold of fingerling potato scales.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm. The closest to potato scales I can think of are hasselback potatoes.

Food - Baked Hasselback Potatoes - CottageLiving.com

Perhaps serve them in a ring around the cakes. It's an idea to play with.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2008)

Amy, it would be thin slices like in the pic.  One layer all the way around the side of a crab cake.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 18, 2008)

would this be for tonight?
do you mind guests?


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2008)

Another question.  What could I combine together to make a faux crab cake mixture so I don't have to waste lump crab meat experimenting?  I'm not going to eat it, just test out some of the cooking methods.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> would this be for tonight?
> do you mind guests?


 
Not for tonight.  lol  I need to master it first.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 18, 2008)

what about those fake crab stick things?


----------



## *amy* (Apr 18, 2008)

How about a Potato Galette?

Wolfgang Puck - Potato Galette

Use surimi (the fake stuff) or tuna.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2008)

Try blanching the potato slices then lining the sides of the ring mold.  Fill with the crab mix and top with more potato slices.  Bake 'til cooked, remove the ring and broil to brown the potato.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Try blanching the potato slices then lining the sides of the ring mold. Fill with the crab mix and top with more potato slices. Bake 'til cooked, remove the ring and broil to brown the potato.


 
Hmmm....I like the blanching idea.

Any ideas for an experimental mixture?


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> what about those fake crab stick things?


 
You mean immitation crab meat or fish sticks?  Maybe a rough chop on some fish sticks with some mayo and egg binder?


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 18, 2008)

yeah those.....
or heck just use the tuna from the cans? 
I'm getting hungry and skipped breakfast......


----------



## *amy* (Apr 18, 2008)

Then, again, there's always potato chips. Lol.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Hmmm....I like the blanching idea.
> 
> Any ideas for an experimental mixture?


 

I'm still working on my perfect mix. There are many on this site.

You might want to brush the potatoes with melted butter to assist in browning/crisping.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 18, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I'm still working on my perfect mix. There are many on this site.
> 
> You might want to brush the potatoes with melted butter to assist in browning/crisping.


 
Yeah, I'm not worried about the actual crab cake mixture.  Potatoes are cheap, crab is not.  I'm looking for some sort of mixture I can use to experiment with the potatoes.  Something that resembles and cooks like raw crab cake mixture.


----------



## *amy* (Apr 18, 2008)

Or - you could make these crab, artichoke, potato croquettes & surround with artichoke leaves.

Crab, Artichoke and Potato Croquettes

Or - surround your cakes with these see-through herb & Potato crisps:
'See-through' Herb and Potato Crisps


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Yeah, I'm not worried about the actual crab cake mixture. Potatoes are cheap, crab is not. I'm looking for some sort of mixture I can use to experiment with the potatoes. Something that resembles and cooks like raw crab cake mixture.


 

You could use any kind of fish.  Imitation crab, salmon, tuna, etc.


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 18, 2008)

Or you could make the mixture up, without any crab at all.  Just use the veggies (if any), bread crumbs, binding agent, etc.  Assemble your creation to test baking times.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 18, 2008)

high temp convection oven followed by the oil baste you mentioned if needed.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 20, 2008)

None of the aforementioned methods worked.  lol  You need 40 hands to hold them in place.

I should have something to produce in a few.


----------

